# Pineapple Punch by The Flying Dutchmen



## Wise Man (Dec 18, 2007)

This is very good weed.It smells very fruity with a pineapple smell undertone.Great stone,not to harsh and a skunky taste.Its certainly an 'up'-'heady' high,great for daytime smokes.

Looks 8/10

Smell 9/10

Taste 8/10

Stone 8/10


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmm, sounds nice !


----------



## NYbudTD (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks nice too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2008)

Good looking Buds..how much did she yield? How long did she take? Thanks for sharing with us my FRIEND


----------



## dmack (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks great. Wish i had a way to get some smoke like that.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 14, 2008)

dmack said:
			
		

> Looks great. Wish i had a way to get some smoke like that.


 
ya do!...

grow it


----------

